# The GlassRing



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey guys thought you might want to see the new track as I progress along with it. I bought this a while back from LangSlot and now have it back together and ready to race all but the lap timer set. I am having a little trouble but I think I have it figured out & fixed soon. 

The track is hinged on the wall & raises & lowers with a 120 volt winch to be able to store it out of the way against the wall. I have the computer & power supply on a cart that you can easily connect everything you need to run, power, CPU & sound on either end of the track. I have a decent speaker setup under the table so the lapping sounds should be pretty good. It also has a LCD digital volt & amp meter built into the front of the table which will tell you voltage to the track and total amp draw

Anyway I am calling it the GlassRing, as Greentown Indiana is widely known for the decorative glass that was built here years ago and highly collected nation wide. Of course the ring part was stolen from the famous Nurburgring.

I still have some lane marking to do in the connection sections, I have a Buegler but need to practice a bit prior to painting on the track, and the laptimer wiring issues to correct, but I think it will come together pretty quick.
Otherwise its ready to go, maybe add a little bit of scenery here and there. 

Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice layout, looking forward to your landscaping.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow that's nice Boosted.:thumbsup:
TossedMan might be really interested in picking your brain about your hinged wall mount,:wave:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful, boosted!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A beautiful piece of slot art!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hornet no problem on the hinge & hoist, It took a bit of parts selection to get the right parts but it works great & I can definitely steer him in the right direction.

I will try to get a pic of it folded up on the wall as well

Thanks for all the feedback

Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Boosted here's what he's got so far.
He's on holidays right now,but i'm assuming he'll be around soon.
In here is also a picture of the base plates Todd designed and Ted built,and man do they work great.
Todd's also got a pretty decent review of his track routing experiences so far:thumbsup:

http://routedtracks.yuku.com/topic/12/It-has-begun?page=1


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, I had seen that thread before, that will be a really nice track when he gets it finished. Is he going to do any elevation changes? This track has height changes and banking, I ran on all 4 lanes tonight without the computer and really like it. I just measured the lane length on it for the lap timer software. Longest lane running length is 61' 10" (using a string laid in the slot, then measured) the other lanes are 61' 4-1/2", 61' 5" & 61' 6". I could not believe they were that close, Just less than 1% max difference. I am not sure I could lay out 4 lanes that even, there would be something hanging off the table somewhere to even it up. Somebody did a very nice job on the original design & build of this track.

Have him hit me up on the hinge deal, especially if space is at premium.

Boosted


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

now that is a fresh trak! i,m liken the realistic feel with the slight elivations/dips and how the straights are,nt exactly straight. boosted i think it will be in the down position at all times. looks like yer gonna really enjoy that trak......niiiiiice man i like it lots.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah it looks pretty cool to see the Grand National go thru the dips, if your on the gas hard you would swear its just a couple thousandths away from being airborne.

Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

More Power,to quote Tim the Toolman

I do like that lay-out,Boosted,it looks really good.

I'll pass the message onto Todd,he's still scrounging around about how he's gonna mount it and pivot it up,so i'm pretty sure he'll want to know how you did yours.
I built the frame for him,and welded a heavy duty piano style hinge on it's backside ,but that's as far as i've went for him,he's still gotta mount it and hinge it:thumbsup:.
Rick


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*The R Word*



Boosted-Z71 said:


> .


Man! That layout is gorgeous. I love the sensuous way it flows over the hills and down into the hollows and has all those different compound curves, from sharp to very gradual. It feels like a _real racetrack_, and since that feel is difficult to get with sectional track, I'm having to take cold showers to help me keep from thinking about the 'R' word. :freak:

What's the overall length and width of the whole thing?

-- D


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

The track is setting on a table that is 4ft x 16 ft, and the track comes within an inch of the table edges. As for the layout, now that I have raced on it some, even the slight bends in the straights can take some controller finesse, as a fast magna-traction will get a really good slide in these areas if your not careful. I enjoy it more every time I race on it, I will really appreciate it when I get the laptimer setup working correctly.

Dslot, you better keep the shower water on total cold, as I also have a Very good sectional track layout built and as far as racing, although the sectional it is a great track, it does not compare to this layout. Routed is the real deal. 

Thanks for all the great comments.

Boosted


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Fabulous! Nice layout and great looking scenery.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

dslot get out of the cold shower n go to the store and get a router and some sheets of mdf and scratch one out,you,ll be glad you did!! we,re all here to talk ya through it man!! go ahead don,t be scat!!1


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That track looks like a lot of fun -- fast & flowy with just enough technical stuff to keep you working the trigger. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That track looks great!!! I'm with D on giving it a shot, just havent pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> That track looks like a lot of fun -- fast & flowy with just enough technical stuff to keep you working the trigger. :thumbsup:


Exactly, that 14+ foot straightaway gives me time to almost go mindless & then the shorter one is just enough of a lure to think you can hold it flat out just that extra 1/2 second, then Oh no that's the hairpin. 

Hopefully when I get the laptimer bugs worked out I can host a race or two before winter gets here, Nothing fancy, just some good racin. Of course all of you on HT have an invite. I do plan on giving LangSlot his choice of lanes, I am sure he is missing this thing. 

Boosted


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That is one cool track as I've had the pleasure of turning some laps on it before Mike sold it. Coming off that long back stretch into that transional banked hairpin turn gave me a fit, but I liked it. The elevation changes and banking makes it a great realistic looking, running track. Yea, those short shutes will keep you honest, especially at the bridge!!! Glad to see ya got it back together and running!!! Just wish you weren't so far away...RM


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hilltop, its just a short trip, you and Mike need to load up sometime & head this way, Your welcome anytime.

Boosted


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Boosted, love your track. How high are the elevations? i'd love to see pictures of your track folded up and the mechanism you've used to raise and lower it. I'm going to build a hinged folding track as well but was thinking of counterweights to help raise and lower mine.

Cheers eh,

Todd


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Todd, I would say the elevation changes are roughly in the 4" range, I will get you some pics of the track & the electric winch later today

Boosted


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

thats one nice looking track. looks smooth, fast and simple. LOVE IT


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey boosted ya gotta be stoked !! the glass ring is a pearl and you got some good tjets.use that thing up man! put some skuff marks on them walls !from lookin at the ring it has motivated me to do so much needed trak repair (popped out rail) and i played with some fresh builds.that for the inspiration. the ring is my most favorite trak... cept for mine!!


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Nice,the elevation changes give it more character than flat racing tracks.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Boosted,i'm curious to see your lift set-up too.
If Todd decides to change his hinge and lift ,i'll be doing the modifying/welding for him,
So i'm really interested in how you did your winch and hinge too:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here are the pics of the track on the wall, 

These are the Lock hasps that I used for Hinges
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260791101131&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Here is the hoist I used 
http://www.harborfreight.com/1500-lb-capacity-120-volt-ac-electric-winch-96127.html
I think when it was on sale & with a 20% coupon I paid less than $80 shipped.

The box I built to mount the winch to the wall is 1/4 X 3" plate stock, I sized it to the winch base, and long enough to cover 3 wall studs. Everything is mounted to the walls with 3/8 x 3-1/2" lag bolts, hinges & winch mount box. The only mod to the winch was I made a roller setup for the cable guide rather than the wear plate that HF supplies. I welded on 2 metric nuts that were drilled out for a slip fit for a 3/8 bolt, then used a 3/8-5" long galvanized pipe nipple, cut to fit closely between the nuts. Slip a grade 8, 3/8 bolt in the nipple and assemble to the winch for the new roller setup, much smoother than their supplied plate. 

Todd / Hornet if you have any questions just ask, this setup works really well, I have some garage door strengthening ribs that I plan to add to the underside of table as soon as I get the wiring issues with the laptimer fixed. 

With the table folded up on the wall the legs at the top are about 6ft- 6" high so not a head bang issue for most people either. 

Raise or lower time is less than a minute either way and that includes working with the wall safety turnbuckles 

Thanks to all you guys for the comments, 

Boosted


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Boosted, that looks great. I'm 6'6" tall so I'd whack my head on that. I've got folding metal legs for mine but will put it a bit higher for peace of mind.  Is there any flex to the table when you raise and lower it? I may have more questions later, I'll get back to you if I do. Thanks again for sharing.

Todd


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

My table was built with hardwood 1x4's on edge under the 1/2" plywood top then boxed around the outside of each half & MDF added. The ends that meet together have more 1/4's to make a thicker bulkhead. As for flex there is a little, but not much, not enough to bother anything on the track, I am planning to add the garage door stiffeners as soon as I get the lap timer sorted out, They are metal and about 14'-6" long, that should take almost all the flex out of it. Really the flex is all at the very ends of the table, but only if you lean on it during raising or lowering it. 

Boosted


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Great ...
Now I not only have to get a router, but a power hoist.

... and a second garage.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

D-Slot the Sha-zayam pic is Funny, I just spit my drink out on the monitor

Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm counting on winning the lottery,then i can pay somebody to do it all.

Boosted does the winch take it right up against the wall,or do you have to give it a small push at the start and end of it's travel.
It looks like it goes right to center by the pic's but it's hard to tell

I like your roller fairlead tip,you amaze me at times,lol:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

No push required, the winch will take the top right up tight to the wall, the bottom is kicked out a little (1/4") because of the hinges. It drops away from the wall when you hit the down button on the winch. It would have been a little better if the winch was about 3-6" higher on the wall as you have to roll the cable hook splice onto the lead roller just a bit to get it to pull tight to the wall, I may raise the winch someday, for now I run it up so the hook clamp is snug to the lead roller and have the safety turnbuckle length set where when they are in place they just snug it to the wall with just a little tension. 

I have built things all my life, Im the kind of guy that if I dont know how to do something I will think about it all night while I sleep and have an action plan when I wake up. 
My Dad always said "your only limited by your imagination and your willingness to try", He is a wise man.

I am with you on the lottery, I always had to do things for myself as I could not afford to pay someone else to do it for me. 

Boosted


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow some great stuff right here, had to bring it back up to the top. Once I finish the track for the youth, I'm going to start on one for myself and my kids. I will definitely be looking to utilize some of those tips


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey Plymouth71, jsut let me know if you need any pics or anything and good luck on your build & post some pictures, we all learn from each others efforts

Boosted


----------



## SmittyinFLA (Jan 3, 2012)

DSlot: Love your track! 

Tried to sign up for that board, but it keeps messing up my date of birth entry.


----------

